# Hey!



## xbellaxserax (Dec 30, 2006)

welp I joined a few weeks ago but havent gotten the chance to post anything until now. My names Stephanie, i'm 16, and im totally horse crazy. I've been riding for 4 years now, I've recently gotten into reining but I've riden, and enjoyed a lot of other types of riding. I own one horse [hopefully more in the future] she's a 4 year old, almost 5 year old Quarter Horse named Bella, she is still green broke and i'm unsure what I will be doing with her, I currently just ride her for fun. Anyway thats about it cant wait to get to know everyone :].









[Ignore my overly relaxed posture]


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome, Stephanie! I'm looking forward to hearing more about your experience with Bella 

See you on the forums,
Admin


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Aloha 8)


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi!!


----------

